# Bogus negative feedback



## shockmaster (Apr 20, 2016)

Is there anyone out there who is getting negative reported issues by the mass? I have 4 for attitude 2 for car cleanliness, multiple for safety issues and multiple for navigation and arrival time complaints. This is all a shock to me as I'm clean freak and have only driven with my brand new 2016 honda civic which is always clean and cosmetically perfect. I always ask about route preference prior and am always cheerful and respectful even when a passenger doesn't seem to be in return. These issues have all shown up recently and were not there prior to a few weeks ago and I now have 12. I'm so confused and don't want this to affect my driving. I have a 4.92 rating with over 2000 trips. Also a bunch of positive reviews about my attitude and cleanliness of vehicle. Is there a way uber is keeping me in line by makimg these up?


----------



## bsally86 (Apr 26, 2016)

Have too, out of nowhere I got 15 issues. Emailed uber and they took off 5, but today just got 3 more. None of them came in the weekly report though.


----------



## OGdriver (Feb 2, 2016)

I used to drive at night, REALLY took alot of bad ratings. I only drive in the mornings. I have a 2001 Mazda 2 that is clean but the PAX don't like it, I can tell. Hope I make it till the end of the year, cause my car will be ineligible. I have 4.59 currently, NEVER went above 4.65 but have less than 200 trips since January.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a 2016 Mazda3, get it cleaned inside and out weekly, and the direct comments I get are that (after 7 months) it still has the "new car smell". 

However, I have had a couple of "cleanliness" reports due to odors. My theory is that these odors are from the prior passengers. Some reek of cigs, some bring in smelly food, and some just haven't had a shower in too long. I smell it all myself. And I run with the windows wide open to dissipate the smell after I drop them off. But sometimes I have riders stacked up and there's not enough time for the smell to clear away.


----------



## OGdriver (Feb 2, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I have a 2016 Mazda3, get it cleaned inside and out weekly, and the direct comments I get are that (after 7 months) it still has the "new car smell".
> 
> However, I have had a couple of "cleanliness" reports due to odors. My theory is that these odors are from the prior passengers. Some reek of cigs, some bring in smelly food, and some just haven't had a shower in too long. I smell it all myself. And I run with the windows wide open to dissipate the smell after I drop them off. But sometimes I have riders stacked up and there's not enough time for the smell to clear away.


Nice car yojimboguy. ODORS huh? In Wisconsin? You people are generally clean, from my experience... I am from LA, I need not expand on that. So do you roll the windows down in February when it's -35 deg wind chill? I'll tell ya it'll definitely get rid of the odor!!!!! ANY ODOR!


----------



## OGdriver (Feb 2, 2016)

bsally86 said:


> Have too, out of nowhere I got 15 issues. Emailed uber and they took off 5, but today just got 3 more. None of them came in the weekly report though.


Hi, just been driving in LA since January, after about 10 trips my rating was about 4.2 something... I stopped driving for about 3 months, until FUber started warning me of deactivation because of inactivity. That was a month or so ago. I went back to my app and WALLLLAAAA!!!!! I had 5 star rating. I just broke 100 rides today and have a 4.68 rating. I am gonna get what I can outta this as long as I can. I have a 15 year old vehicle that becomes ineligible after the end of this year. I may drive with my new Cadillac but I kinda F****NG DOUBT IT!


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

I have 1 attitude report in the last 500. The only other reports I've ever had were more attitudes, navigation, mistimed trips. But yeah, I've had some appear and drop off before 500 rides were completed, so sometimes it seems like a feedback lottery.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

OGdriver said:


> Nice car yojimboguy. ODORS huh? In Wisconsin? You people are generally clean, from my experience... I am from LA, I need not expand on that. So do you roll the windows down in February when it's -35 deg wind chill? I'll tell ya it'll definitely get rid of the odor!!!!! ANY ODOR!


Only been driving regularly since March, so I haven't experienced the deep freeze with Uber passengers yet.


----------



## Capthook (Jul 19, 2016)

IMHO, the whole rating system needs to be revamped, but don't ask me how. If a driver's car is clean, smells good, the air conditioning works and he is friendly and safely drives the fastest route, she deserves a 5, period. The present system assumes that when a rider rates a driver, his objectivity is in place, but the reality is that age, race and sex prejudice--all these factors and probably others--too often come into play in this day and age, and take advantage of a perfectly passive, anonymous way to vent personal anger, disappointment or just plain meanness. I've read elsewhere that Uber keeps track of passengers who consistently low-rate drivers. I hope they do and find a way to factor it into their rating system. Yesterday, a half hour after my first fare, which was short and comfortable, and followed Google Maps suggested route, my rating dropped .02 of point. Last evening a new user (I was his first Uber ride) told me he got off work every night at 11:00 if I was ever in the area at that time. I have one car and one personality.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Uber tells me that the "top partners" in my market have a 4.87 average rating. Yet if you go below 4.6 you risk being deactivated, so I've read. On a 5 point scale, that's ridiculous.


----------



## dmess33 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes it's BS. I got a 5 star comment saying I was a safe driver. The day after I get a dangerous driving message. I drive on an island with the fastest speed limit is 45 mph. I think Uber does this to make you think you have to do more to be a 5 star driver. I think they think it's a motivator. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

I had 5 reports show up today. 2 for attitude, 1 for safety, 1 for missed eta, and 1 for cleanliness. I'm as well a neat freak I drive a Benz and sure as hell don't keep it dirty. Don't know where any of these reports are coming from I didn't have any bad passengers that I can remember. Never have anyone attitude or drove unsafely. I Don't get it


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

And now another 3 just appeared on top of everything else I got before. This is seriously pissing me off


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*It's all a bunch of miss information and technological garbage.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes.

Psychotic Uber

Uber called a meeting,"well, we have cut pay to the bone" "what else can we do to show absolute contempt for the drivers"

T.K." let's cut their self esteem !"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bsally86 said:


> Have too, out of nowhere I got 15 issues. Emailed uber and they took off 5, but today just got 3 more. None of them came in the weekly report though.


Absolutely nothing about Uber & it's system can be relied upon or trusted !

Accept.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dmess33 said:


> Yes it's BS. I got a 5 star comment saying I was a safe driver. The day after I get a dangerous driving message. I drive on an island with the fastest speed limit is 45 mph. I think Uber does this to make you think you have to do more to be a 5 star driver. I think they think it's a motivator. I wouldn't sweat it.


Yes it's a motivator.

Motivates me to say screw them all.

They will get whatever they get from me,or they can G.T.F.O.!


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Likely its all bogus bro. As one civic owner to the next (love your car btw) it seems unlikely that anyone would actually complain about our vehicles. 

Having said that, it wouldn't surprise me if these ungrateful pax complained because they expected a stretch limo for the pennies they are paying. And they don't even tip smh. 

The fact is you have 2000 trips under your belt and a near perfect rating. Obviously you're doing something right. Don't even concern yourself with this trivial crap. 

Man this is the type of thing that really ticks me off. Either the complaints are real which is a testament to level of scum we allow in our pristine vehicles. 

Or they're bogus and uber is playing mind games with an excellent partner who has the stats to back it up. Which shows how undervalued we really are. 

Or it could just be a glitch which I think is most likely. 

Either way, just keep doing what you're doing.


----------

